# neem je tutje



## autap6

Hallo iedereen

Ik krijg een boodschap van een vriendin die in een kribbe werkt.
Ze vraagt me om een paar zinnen te vertalen in het Nederlands.

Als dat woordenschat een beetje nieuw voor mij is, kunnen jullie me zeggen of die zinnetjes correct zijn?

*....
**neem je tutje *(_Prends ta tutute_)
*....

*Hartelijk bedankt


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag autap6

*...
**neem je tutje.*
*....

*PS. *- tutje, tutter.* Dit is omgangstaal in Vlaanderen. Ik weet echter niet helemaal zeker of dit ook in Nederland voorkomt.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Timidinho

Nog nooit van 'tutje' (anders dan vrouwelijk scheldwoord/geslachtsorgaan) gehoord. Is dat een slabbertje?


----------



## autap6

Bedankt *NewtonCircus* 

ja, een "tutje" vind ik ook niet in mijn woordenboek Nederlands
wordt eigenlijk blijkbaar "fopspeen" genoemd = loze speen aan een ring waarop men kleine kinderen laat zuigen

...


----------



## Jogou

hier (regio Eindhoven) is een tutje het favoriete knuffeldier of dekentje/lap dat een kind vasthoudt bij het "duimen". Heeft zeker niets met geslachtsorganen te maken...


----------



## Peterdg

Een tut(je) is in Vlaanderen inderdaad een fopspeen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Een _tutje _is in Rotterdam e.o. een _tuttebel_.


----------



## rivkaopreis

In Utrecht gebruiken we tutje op dezelfde manier als Jogou aangeeft, een doekje o.i.d dat een klein kind vasthoudt bij het duimen. Een tutje als een tuttig meisje zoals Brownpaperbag zegt kan ook, maar was niet het eerste waar ik aan dacht.


----------



## Kayla321

Een vriendin die in een _kribbe _werkt? Wat is dat? Een kinderdagverblijf of zo? Ik ken kribbe alleen in verband met kerst...


----------



## Peterdg

Kayla321 said:


> Een vriendin die in een _kribbe _werkt? Wat is dat? Een kinderdagverblijf of zo? Ik ken kribbe alleen in verband met kerst...


Ja, dat is een kinderdagverblijf in Vlaanderen; waarschijnlijk onder invloed van het Frans waar dat een "crèche" genoemd wordt en een "crèche" in het Frans is een "kribbe" in het Nederlands. Vandaar.

PS. Men gebruikt in Vlaanderen ook de Franse term "crèche" ipv "kribbe".


----------



## AllegroModerato

Kribbe = crèche, tutje = speen. Prachtig....


----------



## Peter Jansens

Ik denk dat het woord '_kinderkribbe_' meer gebruikt wordt in Vlaanderen dan '_kribbe_', hoewel ik in de dagdagelijkse taal merk dat '_crèche_' meer en meer ingang vindt.


----------

